# 2015 Archery Bull #2 "He's Gorgeous"



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Well I was hesitant to post this bull with it being out of state and not to "Showboat" to much, but "Winglish" on the forum called me out, by saying to post it and by calling me "a young, unmarried punk, with a flexible work schedule." I'll take the first two jabs but the last one I'll defend myself and say the last 3 years I've taken 15 days off of work. Granted they all have been for hunting.  Anyways now to the story.

The two herds merged, an average 6 point with 15 cows ran his cows through the night to a ridge, that I had seen 5 cows on earlier in the hunt, I knew a bull was close. Sunrise came on Saturday Sept. 13 and I spotted them the average six was pushing a young satellite bull away from the herd as the herd followed behind feeding, 30 minutes later I had moved away from my friend through the pines to get a closer look, and the herd bull had a bigger problem the 8 by 6. As he now walked the 8 by 6 off, I caught glimses of his left side from a mile away. My friend snuck up on me and I said did you see that other bull!?!? He said no but after a short glance he said "Kade, get over there and shoot one of those bulls." They were about 100 Yds from the top of the ridge and 125YDS from dropping off into a deep canyon.

I took off I don't know how fast I dropped off into the canyon and back up the other side but I met the 6 point at 70 YDS right before he made it to the skyline. When his ears almost pinned back took off over the skyline into the trees chasing another bull, the cows were still too my right so I moved forward 10YDS when he came storming back to his cows, I drew 52YDS I drew but he stopped behind a tree, as I moved, he took off. I thought I was done, but could here some rocks rolling moving closer, a bull was coming back so I moved 8 YDS closer, and the cows saw me and started barking but it was too late I had a gap ranged at 51 YDS and the bull stopped perfect to my cow call, my arrow was off hitting him in the lungs right behind the shoulder(Complete Pass Through), he took off and stopped at 55 YDS straight below me, and I put another one in him. He made it about 60YDS before, laying down and expiring. 
I didn't, know which bull I shot until I peaked down the ridge after I got word from my friend that he had died, and saw his left side sticking up.

When I met my friend after I had already snuck a peak at the bull, my friend looked at me as I had a normal look on my face and he said what is it small? All I could say to him was "He's Freakin' Gorgeous." He's a good one!

Huge thanks to my Friend Steven for being there, He was there to help pack out my first one also, and to my dad for introducing me into hunting.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow! Great job!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

That's a great bull.8)


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

You were right. That is one gorgeous bull. Nice work and congrats!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

That's a *really *cool bull and a good story. Congratulations!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Two solid archery bulls in one year is VERY impressive!

Nice.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Beautiful bull, great job


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Congrats! What state?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys, the bull is out of Idaho.


----------



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

Yeah, man, you couldn't not show this bull. He's spectacular. I LOVE that palmation!

About the work thing- I was Kade's school teacher once upon a time, guys. I can tease him. The truth is that I taught very few kids who tried harder to get good grades. I know he puts into hunting like he did into school. 

(I was a pretty good Winglish teacher too!)


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Congrats on a cool bull


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a goodun' right there! Great job and thanks for sharing with us!


----------

